# Clear eye discharge



## RedRider (May 15, 2012)

Hi

Both of my Angus bottle babies have a clear watery eye discharge. Both received 2 cc of LA300 on 9-10-12. Both run to meet us,no scours, no discharge from nose, no temp. The discharge has no smell and there is no eye crustation.They are getting the MR 2x's a day, and nibbling on Alfalfa and drinking water. 
Is this normal? 

RedRider


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

No, watery eyes are not normal. 

They dont have any snuffly breathing or any wet coughs? runny poops?
Keep a super close eye on them.
what is their temperature?

How bad are the flies?
Do they have clean bedding and a dry place to sleep?

Watery eyes an be caused by numerous things.
Watch for scours or snuffy noses and for loss of appetite or hangdog behavior.
The first sign they are off their feed or diarrhia ( I cannot spell that word right ever)...you will need to act.

How old are they now and how much MR are you giving them?


----------



## RedRider (May 15, 2012)

Gone-a-milken

They dont have any snuffly breathing or any wet coughs? runny poops? 
Answer: No to all three... The poops look like soft serve ice cream.

The flies are bad but not to many on them when I check on them. 
I have fly spray for the horses but did not know if okay for them. I can make natural spray w/ skin-so-soft/dawn soap if that is ok for them.

Temp: 101.7
They are in the barn in a large stall and it's dry. I have lots of straw bedding for them to lay on. The bedding is changed every day. 
The water is changed every day and bucket scrubed.
The Alfalfa that is not eaten everyday is tossed
They are 4-5 weeks old now
They are getting 3 pints of MR 2x's a day

Thanks

RedRider


----------



## myersfarm (Dec 24, 2004)

wonder how much DUST you are stirring up with all that bedding changing and alfafa tossing I know on a windy day in the little pens mine get that clear discharge


----------



## RedRider (May 15, 2012)

Myersfarm

We have alot of dust here. The wind blows almost everyday. The barn floor is dirt as well. I'm probably stirring up quite a bit of dust.

Thanks

RedRider


----------



## myersfarm (Dec 24, 2004)

I would cut down on the cleaning and see if that helped with the eyes


----------



## RedRider (May 15, 2012)

Myersfarm

Thanks, will try that 

RedRider


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

They are probably crying because you are not there 24/7....You get a 10 on the animal husbandry scale....Yes the dust and probably getting poked by hay or long grass stems, then the flies will irritate and cause the running to continue...Great Job, more photos soon? Topside


----------



## RedRider (May 15, 2012)

Ahhh...Thank You TopSide
Update: forgot phone to take pics...will take in AM
Yes, I will post new pics this evening. Everytime they cry my 16.3 TB runs to the barn window and hangs his head in and touches his nose to them. 
Good Babysitter  
Their stall is across from the horse stalls in the barn.

Thanks Everyone!

RedRider


----------

